# welcome aboard



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My thanks to Shimano USA for their sponsorship of this forum. If you have any support questions or comments about their products, please feel free to post them here. During normal business hours, questions should be answered in 48 hours or less.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Mont,
Thanks for making this happen.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I seem to have friends in lots of places, amigo.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

congrats on your new sponsor, alot of 2coolers will benefit from this.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks mont, for making this happen too


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

way to go Mont. Endless possibilities are ahead.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

First time I've seen something like this on a local message board. Kudos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I've got a Calcutta 400 and a 100GT, Never had any problem with either one, but it is good to know that there is a site I trust to come to if I ever do! :cheers:



:rybka:


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

this is awsome Mont this is exactly why i think think this is the best fishing period  congrats on the new sponser


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

Man do i love this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Man Monty I have never met you personally ,But you will get a big hug from me one day .


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I got probably 25 shimano reels. Never had any issues with any of them, but glad this forum is here!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Hats off to Shimano for their interest. Their mail in service for repairs is the best I have used.

Charles


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome Shimano! You will see there are lots of fans here.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll second that, Welcome aboard!!!!!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard Shimano, Mont, heck of a deal Big Guy, this is a first, never seen it done before, but think its good for 2Coolers, and Shimano as well.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Cool Mont! Great to know we have Shimano support. Kudo's to the new sponsor!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's cool!

Can we get a group discount on Super Free bearings for regular Curados? I've got a couple of dock rigs that need bearings and Super doesn't get them anymore! :smile:


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> Welcome aboard Shimano, Mont, heck of a deal Big Guy, this is a first, never seen it done before, but think its good for 2Coolers, and Shimano as well.


I second that! Thanks Shimano! and Thank you Mont!

it's lookin good around here :dance: 
trudy


----------



## TKFStubb (May 21, 2006)

Mont and Benny,

thanks for making this happen!

My first tech question is...Of all my Shimano products, I have 2 that keep giving me the same problem. My Calcutta 200 TDC and my Curado 200 High Speed (7:1) are both running very rough. I've re-greased the gears on both but within a trip or two, they both revert back to the grinding that I expect on lesser reels. What can be done?
I have a Citica and several green Curados that are still smooth as silk...what's different?
[email protected]


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome job on the sponser and BTW, my wife and I are Shimano ho's:biggrin:


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

From another Shimano Ho....(LOL)

I cannot say enough about how cool this is! Way to go Monty and everyone involved in getting this set up!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I changed the permissions on this forum to be able to read it, even if you aren't registered or logged in. I missed that last night, but it's up to speed now. 

Tom, welcome aboard and thanks for the mention on your forums. I visit there every day, but don't post a whole lot.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I appreciate the warm welcome!! I will post a little info about myself and how I would like the conduct in this forum shortly. I look forward to helping everyone out on this site!


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Darn fine job as always Mont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Since all my Shimano gear is top of the line I don't run into many issues with them.....glad to see theres help if I ever need it.


----------



## texasmr2 (Jul 11, 2006)

This is truelly awesome Mont thank you so much and thank you too Shimano!

Gregg


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup, this is great, especially if you're like me and use only Shimano reels, lol.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cool. Welcome aboard Tom & Shimano!!


----------

